# Asus K53SV-SX520D



## bot9011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am planning on buying a notebook. My budget is 35-37k and not more than that. 
'Asus K53SV-SX520D'  has caught my attention and since it has good GPU , that is , nvidia gt540m and I glad that I could play most of the latest games on it and I suppose it's the cheapest notebook that comes with gt540m gfx.

But the problem is , this particular  model is not being sold by any of the online retailers such as flikart, letsbuy .. Did Asus stop producing it ?

And which the cheapest laptop equipped with nvidia 540m or equivalent gfx ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Dont worry
Buy it from here-
Asus K53SV-SX520D



Its a Delhi based dealer which is well, it is reputed.


----------



## bot9011 (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Dont worry
> Buy it from here-
> Asus K53SV-SX520D
> 
> ...



Does that website offer cash on delivery option ?

And could you please recommend any other good laptop in the above mentioned price range ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

No. I dont think SMC have Cash on Delivery 

I think this is the best config I have seen at this price. i5  + Gt 540m combo at this price hasnt been seen by me(but I think there is a similar Lenovo model that has similar config)


If you are not sure of ordering online, just call them from the numbers in "Contact" section of their site


----------



## bot9011 (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No. I dont think SMC have Cash on Delivery
> 
> I think this is the best config I have seen at this price. i5  + Gt 540m combo at this price hasnt been seen by me(but I think there is a similar Lenovo model that has similar config)
> 
> ...



okay , thanks for the quick reply  

Could you please tell me which other gfx is equivalent to nvidia 540m in terms of performance ?


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> okay , thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Could you please tell me which other gfx is equivalent to nvidia 540m in terms of performance ?



You may want to extend the budget a bit and buy this instead - ASUS Laptop Notebook Intel Huron River Core i7-2670QM Quad 2.2G,4GB,750GB Gaming | eBay

(Don't forget to apply coupons)

If you are looking at a lower end one, look for Asus X53TA (Retails at 26-28k Depending on the retailer) the only thing bad about X53 is the sh1tty brown color

Have fun with your new lappy


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Well from NViDIA that is best at that price. 
6730m > 6570m > 5750m > GT540m  if you are looking for AMD stuff

but remember the GT540m > 6650m >6630m .



			
				 monsta007 said:
			
		

> If you are looking at a lower end one, look for Asus X53TA (Retails at 26-28k Depending on the retailer) the only thing bad about X53 is the sh1tty brown color


 The NVIDIA GT 520MX is nothing when you compare it with a 540m.Period


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well from NViDIA that is best at that price.
> 6730m > 6570m > 5750m > GT540m  if you are looking for AMD stuff
> 
> but remember the GT540m > 6650m >6630m .
> ...



Ameego, X53ta has 6650m am not competing/comparing the Gfx cards, am only listing options (in case he decides to save some cash and go with a lower end model)

Remember, no i repeat no notebook seller is providing the component match X53TA is giving at the moment at a blow away price.

Also it runs on AMD A6, AMD is known for its over clocking capabilities


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

monsta007 said:
			
		

> AMD is known for its over clocking capabilities


But I am not sure how practical or risky it will be to Overclock a laptop? A laptop anyways generates more heat than a Desktop and on top of that Overclocking will ......



			
				 monsta007 said:
			
		

> Remember, no i repeat no notebook seller is providing the component match X53TA is giving at the moment.


Yes, The processor is very very sweet  
But really it should have had *slightly* better graphics than 520xm

anyways, nice find. Rep added because I had not seen(though of seeing) a i7 laptop below 45k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 13, 2011)

^^Buddy u don't oc a Notebook do u 
also if u compare the 540m to desktop gpu's seeing the config it should be equivalent to a GT430


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> But I am not sure how practical or risky it will be to Overclock a laptop? A laptop anyways generates more heat than a Desktop and on top of that Overclocking will ......
> 
> 
> Yes, The processor is very very sweet
> ...



@Overclocking
I have checked NBR Forum, users literally love this baby and are safely OCing it

@Graphics card
Oh come on, you don't get the whole world for 26-28k (Referring to X53TA), are you amongst the ones who kills enemies in Metro and looks at its hair? the Gfx bundled is pretty slick to run games smoothly for casual gamers, for dedicated gamers this isn't a perfect match

@Reps
Lolz tq

Just Google K53TA Review (American Version) & look how this tiny monster performs

I have to rant about its brown color Stupid Asus people lol.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

monsta007 said:
			
		

> @Graphics card
> Oh come on, you don't get the whole world for 26-28k (Referring to X53TA), are you amongst the ones who kills enemies in Metro and looks at its hair? the Gfx bundled is pretty slick to run games smoothly for casual gamers, for dedicated gamers this isn't a perfect match


Its not that. See the technical specs of the cards-

*GT 540m*



Spoiler



GPU Engine Specs:
96CUDA Cores
1344 MHzProcessor Clock (MHz)
10.8Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec)
Memory Specs:
900 MHzMemory Clock
DDR3Memory Interface
128-bitMemory Interface Width
28.8Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)
Feature Support:
3D Vision, CUDA, DirectX 11, PhysX, OptimusSupported Technologies
3D Vision Ready
Yes3D Blu-Ray
Yes3D Gaming
Yes3D Photos






*GT 520m*



Spoiler



GPU Engine Specs:
48CUDA Cores
1480 MHzProcessor Clock (MHz)
5.9Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec)
Memory Specs:
800Memory Clock (MHz)
GDDR3Memory Interface
64-bitMemory Interface Width
12.8Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)
Feature Support:
PhysX, CUDASupported Technologies





If you compare feature for feature-
540m has-
1) Exactly Double CUDA Cores
2) Double Texture fill rate
3) More Memory clock

and support for 3d gaming, photos, etc



Source-
GeForce GT 540M - Specifications - GeForce
GeForce GT 520M - Specifications - GeForce


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

1 line "I am not a gaming expert " so most of the figures go over my head


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> 1 line "I am not a gaming expert " so most of the figures go over my head



Thats where some people are misconcepted. 
Better graphics just is not for gaming but it also helps in things like rendering,photo edit,etc

I am suggesting better graphic because OP wants a gaming laptop . Hence it will benifit him more than a i7 for now atleast because games Still cannot optimise all 8 cores of it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to add here also double the memory bandwidth i.e 128 vs 64bit the 540m can play any modern game in low to medium settings @ 1024X768 
and above all the no of ROP's are also double i.e 16 vs 8

the main factors deciding a GPU performance are

1. No of Sp's (i.e stream processors or Cuda cores or shaders )
2.No. of ROP's
3.Pixel/Texture fill rate
4.Memory type
5.Memory Data Width/bandwith

also to compare the no of Sp between Nvidia & ATI generally divide ati by 3 will give a rough comparison


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well lets see what the OP has to say, i hope its not 'confused'


----------



## bot9011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for replying guys, I appreciate your interest in this thread !
But being honest, I am totally confused now ! I am in a fix and don't know which laptop to buy !

Okay , could somebody please tell me how good is Asus K53TA? and it's processor is clocked at just 1.4Ghz..is that enough for multitasking ? How good is it's gfx ? 

And I am not a pro when it comes to tweaking computer hardware/software settings and hence I wouldn't take the risk of  overclocking the CPU I suppose !


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying guys, I appreciate your interest in this thread !
> But being honest, I am totally confused now ! I am in a fix and don't know which laptop to buy !
> 
> Okay , could somebody please tell me how good is Asus K53TA? and it's processor is clocked at just 1.4Ghz..is that enough for multitasking ? How good is it's gfx ?
> ...



Its a Quad Core CPU mate, you can multi task as if you would drive a car on a silk finish road 

Read these links, you'll get to know what owners say about this

General Discussion about the Laptop Pricing and Performance at other forum - K53TA.. The best deal ever... could be!

Owner Lounge - K53TA Owner's Lounge

Also i red somewhere today on the same forum that due to shortage of chips from AMD this model is discontinued (just headsup) google to read more, however don't underestimate this machine!

P.S. - Am getting 1 myself


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

But I have my fears as most game today are optimised for higher Clock. Try out both laptop before making decision. Best of luck!


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> But I have my fears as most game today are optimised for higher Clock. *Try out* both laptop before making decision. Best of luck!



Trying will cost a lot of, uhm uhm

*www.money-top10.com/Data/Sites/1/Money/Money%20Affilate.jpg


----------



## adnan87 (Oct 14, 2011)

@ thetechfreak

Asus X53TA has amd 6650m graphics card and not gt 520m.
6650m is more or less similar to gt540m.

@OP
Its processor is clocked at 1.4ghz but it has turbo boost, so it can automatically overclock upto 2.3 ghz like intel core i5 series.


----------



## bot9011 (Oct 14, 2011)

adnan87 said:


> @ thetechfreak
> 
> Asus X53TA has amd 6650m graphics card and not gt 520m.
> 6650m is more or less similar to gt540m.
> ...



Thanks for the info mate ! 
Do you think Asus x53TA is easily available in the market now ?


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 14, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> Thanks for the info mate !
> Do you think Asus x53TA is easily available in the market now ?



Bud it is atleast with offline people, sites like letsbuy and flipkart won't have it.
If you go to a shop he'll call asus and get it for you, remember it is outta stock in USA and we are in India so if you plan to get this baby, get it stupid fast


----------



## bot9011 (Oct 14, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Bud it is atleast with offline people, sites like letsbuy and flipkart won't have it.
> If you go to a shop he'll call asus and get it for you, remember it is outta stock in USA and we are in India so if you plan to get this baby, get it stupid fast



okay, thank you !


----------

